# Enabling WYSIWIG in Chrome Browser



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Are there any tricks for enabling WYSIWYG mode in the Chrome browser?

I have this option set in my options page and it works find in IE9 and in Firefox, but I only get the "Standard Editor" when I post.

Maybe a plugin that would permit Chrome to give me WYSIWIG mode?

I'm using Chrome 15.0.874.121 m


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you have javascript (different than Java, despite the unfortunate similarity in names) enabled in your browser configuration?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup - javascript is enabled in Chrome for all sites.

Using Chrome I can even visit other vBulletin sites and WYSIWIG works with no problems. It's just here that it's not working...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It looks like vBulletin 4.1 rsolves the issue and supports WYSIWYG mode in webkit browsers such as Chrome.

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/sho...vBulletin-4-1-also-available-as-a-Public-Beta

Are there any plans to upgrade DBSTalk to vBulletin 4.1 or later?

This is why I can use WYSIWYG mode in Chrome at other forums - they upgraded to 4.1 or later, so I'm hoping DBSTalk will upgrade soon too!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

If this is like the vBulletin installation that I administer (www.tugbbs.com), the level of customization installed makes upgrading to a new version far from a trivial matter. The next one I undertake is probably gonna take more than one 8-hour day to accomplish.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Drew2k said:


> Are there any plans to upgrade DBSTalk to vBulletin 4.1 or later?


No plans to upgrade at this time. Sorry.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the follow-up Chris.


----------

